# Michigan Sportsman.com 10th anniversary bash June 13-15



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I drive across that river during the week M-F...
Never been to that park!
:evilsmile

http://www.countyofnewaygo.com/Parks/Henning/Directions.htm


I doubt WALLEYE MIKE would want to try Fremont with the gems he's got - would have to work for a bite!!

:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Both of the suggested weekends are out for me. Got a FLW tournament the 20th. Maybe the 28th by myself. Wife can't take off that weekend.

I thought Freekmont was full of carp!!:lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> Mike I am sure that some one would be willing to take you walleyeing on the notorious Freeekmont Lake. Hardy pond is not that far away.


Wait just a minute Multi .... we don't let just anyone on the Freek!!:cheeky-sm To pass the test, they have to spend a morning or evening trip with SFW.:coco: If they survive that:help: ... then they can fish the Freek.:evilsmile

This is a great idea Steve!! Good possability I may be working every weekend in June (project going on) but this will be close enough that I can head over after work, for the evening festivities.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We are going to have to go earlier in the month. I agree we don't want to back this up against 4th of July.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Both of the suggested weekends are out for me. Got a FLW tournament the 20th. Maybe the 28th by myself. Wife can't take off that weekend.
> 
> * I thought Freekmont was full of carp!*!:lol:


It is!!!
Just ask alex-v , he fished it a LOT for kaRp - plus Mr. ED is there....
:16suspect :evilsmile :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Since Father's Day may be an issue, it leaves 2 weekends. The 6th and the 13th


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> Since Father's Day may be an issue, it leaves 2 weekends. The 6th and the 13th


And the 6th follows Memorial Day weekend. Looks like the 13th.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> I doubt WALLEYE MIKE would want to try Fremont with the gems he's got - would have to work for a bite!!:lol:


Nothing like letting a guy realize how good he has it at home.

Dang I sometime I wish I lived on the sunrise side instead of the sunset side. Please note I said SOMETIMES and those times are pretty few and far between. That side is to close to Detrot.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd like to attend if the timing is right. Can I bring the whole fam damily?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I like the 13th as well! I think the 6th weekend is when school is just ending but I am not sure....


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'll be there if I can swing it.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm in for a June date!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

As soon as you decide on a date, I'm making flight reservations! I need to get back to Michigan and teach the fly dunkers how to fish! LOL

Marc


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I'll bring the worms if Ralf brings the Wisers.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

This is a great idea Steve! I'm sitting here watching a snow storm, June sure seems like a long way off. LOL


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I would like to go, but I need a date soon, my vacation picks are due Feb 28th.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I think we should do it the weekend before memorial day. The fishing is pretty good then and i will still be in town. If not Ill be up in Alaska.... sorry, I just had to rub that one in!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> As soon as you decide on a date, I'm making flight reservations! I need to get back to Michigan and teach the fly dunkers how to fish! LOL
> 
> Marc


Uh? Hello?

Still kicking I see.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

It is appropriate to have it at Hennings since I met most of you guys way back then at Hennings (or Ludington).

I'll have to check my calendar....
If it is sometime between April 24 and Oct 18, I'll be there.

Retirement is #^#(&, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Neapolis said:


> Retirement is #^#(&, but someone has to do it.


Dale, George and I are doing our part in facilitating the job of Retirement so you are not alone.

As for the outing, George, told me about this thread on the phone today after he blamed me for the five foot snow drift across his driveway.....:lol:.

Both of us are planning on attending this gig and I have a request that Ralf do his Squirrel Monkey Man rendition.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

roflmao ..... now why would i have thought that would come from you?
but as for me? how about catfishing? we have some monster cats in this state and you don't have to fool with all that feather on a hook falderal! just kidding,,, i don't mind if you like to fish for flies.


WALLEYE MIKE said:


> TROUT FISHING!!!!!!! You got to be kidding!!!:lol:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

one other sugjestion,,, consider the east side of the state, maybe even the thumb. sleeper state park is big enough if you can get reservations , its near caseville. lots to do in the area as far as fishing and exploring too.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

If the site isn't 100% decided, I'll suggest Sleeply Hollow State Park about 20 minutes NE of Lansing. Only State Park that's really anywhere close to the center of the LP.

L & O


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well I've let this slip a bit but it's time to firm it up. June 13-15 would be the date. I'd like to shoot for Henning Park in Newago. Ralf can you let me know if this will be a problem or not?

Steve


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Can girls go? LOL


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Of course they can. It's open to all members.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Steve said:


> Of course they can. It's open to all members.


Even Neal?????????...........:lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> Well I've let this slip a bit but it's time to firm it up. June 13-15 would be the date. I'd like to shoot for Henning Park in Newago. Ralf can you let me know if this will be a problem or not?
> 
> Steve


On it!

The Park opens April the 25th. I'll place our request at that time (maybe earlier with the crew cleaning up for the Opener) Larry won't be running the place do to health issues, but my friend Judy will play some kind of role. 

In the meanwhile we should start another thread with potential campers so we get a feel on how many sites we need. 

The Group Site will accomodate probably 20+. I'll lock that one in for sure. Hope nobody reserved it for those dates last year. As for the members bringing units (Motor Homes, trailers, 5ers), those should make revervations for individual sites seperately.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ralph, you can count on the Missus and I being there. My big Turkey tent will be our cave for the week-end.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'll try to make it. unfortunately i have a lot of business trips coming up so I won't really know until probably mid april if I'll be in town or the US at that point.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hold that thought, Tom

I'm currently working on the details with the City Manager who has access to the computer system. 

Once I get confirmation I'll post the details in a new "Sign-Up" thread


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> In the meanwhile we should start another thread with potential campers so we get a feel on how many sites we need.


 
This thread needs to be closed down as soon as the new one giving details of the outing is put up. It's a good idea to keep a running list of members and others (family members, etc.) who will be coming along.

Ralf, I know you can put George and I down as being there. He will be bringing his 5th wheel RV and our wives will be coming with us almost guarenteeing that we'll behave........almost! :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Might I suggest that prior to closing, a link be added to the new thread to aid in finding said "new thread"?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> Ralf, I know you can put George and I down as being there. He will be bringing his 5th wheel RV and our wives will be coming with us almost guarenteeing that we'll behave........almost! :lol:


LOL

In George's case and others bringing rigs I'll post a link to the park and reservations can be made directly. 

BTW, they have a "senior" section with a nightly rub of Sloan's Linament along with an early bird (around 4)  Just ask Dale :lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Excellent, really enjoyed our last June outing a few years ago......My wife and I are in.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't have my June schedule, but I will be there if possible! 

I figure somebody has to relieve George once in a while making sure that old fart doesn't wander off!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I figure somebody has to relieve George once in a while making sure that old fart doesn't wander off!


Does that involve a bed pan?  :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'm a list guy and both you guys have moved on two of my listss. On one the direction is upwards and on tha other ya have moved downwards. I'm gonna tell Neal that ya are pickin' on ol' Whit from three time zones away.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Can I be number one? :evil:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Jeez I didn't even mention any names!!!!!:yikes::lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

You two just be aware of any "surprises" when ya crawl into the sack at night...the creepy crawly kinda surprises!.......:lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

whit1 said:


> you two just be aware of any "surprises" when ya crawl into the sack at night...the creepy crawly kinda surprises!.......:lol:


Esox?!?!?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The group site has been reserved. Please see the sticky that I've posted for this event.


----------

